# plinio fernando



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGMEXzYMHbSXSRafqRWqJ6ITlzkWw

View attachment 6224



sapevate che "mariangela fantozzi" in realtà è  uno scultore?


----------

